# Which 3 pictures are the best



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Which should I submit guys?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

First one.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Another


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Another


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Another


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Last Gecko picture


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Monitor Pictures.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

the 4th


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Another monitor


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Another Monitor Picture


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Last one.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The third gecko pic or the third monitor pic. The third monitor pic would have been better without the tip of the nose out of the picture. All good pix, good luck!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Damnit. LOL. Acestro you said exactly what I was thinking when I took the pic. Well sh*t happens. I have got good response on the 3 Gecko pic.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've been there before. Hate it when a pic is one step away from awesome.
Makes the awesome pics that much better though!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I thought the one when my gecko was looking at me was a winner. When he was on the log and looking directly at. What about that one?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

here is another monitor picture.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> I thought the one when my gecko was looking at me was a winner. When he was on the log and looking directly at. What about that one?


 Everyone votes different! It's a great pic but the 3rd one is a closeup where he's in motion and it's a crystal clear pic.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I will send that picture. What animal shuold I try and get a good picture of?


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

the 3rd

DEADLY LOOKING EYES!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Shane you are the third to pick that.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

3


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

???


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> ???


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

2nd or 3rd gecko :nod:


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I though the 4th one was pretty funny.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

???


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

funny but I think the others are better


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> I though the 4th one was pretty funny.


me too, my favourite of the gecko pics.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

bump


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Bump!!!


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Second one


----------

